# Look how my space has grown! lol



## Daisy317 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW Daisy that is beautiful


----------



## davewaz (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice space, looks very clean an organized.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 26, 2011)

davewaz said:


> Nice space, looks very clean an organized.



Thanks guys. It's the one room in the house like that


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2011)

So did you throw away all your dishes and groceries to expand your winemaking? That's dedication!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice work space for wine making.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to prioritize . . . good job.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 27, 2011)

Jealousy rears its ugly head!- That's beautiful, Daisy.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice space! Just watch those upper shelves with the weight.


----------



## BobF (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent. I'm hoping to have the cabinet space some day. 

I like it!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nicely done, Daisy. I'm envious!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 27, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> So did you throw away all your dishes and groceries to expand your winemaking? That's dedication!



I didn't have to. This is a canning kitchen in my basement... but I would have  haha


----------

